# Thinking of buying a WALTHER P 99..NEED ADVICE PLS..



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

well since the last time i posted here..i have added a beretta px4 9mm and a glock 19..now i am itching to buy a walther p 99 in 9mm..

can anyone give me info regarding the trigger action....ie sa/da vs quick action???

i am leaning towards the quick action option but don't know the pros/ cons..

please advise on both and tell me how your p99 is doing.. thanks


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

See Ship he'll help you. He has a real nice collection of them.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have 2 P99s (one fullsize and one compact)and a SW99 (the P99 clone). All are of the A/S variety. I love these guns. I am not a big fan of the QA trigger as it has a heavier pull.

I can shoot better with the fullsize ones than I can with a 1911. I have 1500 rounds thru my fullsize P99 (which I got in Jun 06), 1400 thru my Sw99 (which I bought Nov 05) and about 900 thru my compact P99 (which I bought around the same time I got the SW99).

Nary a problem w/ any of them.

I had all 3 of mine hard chromed because I like the 2 tone look. And, I need not worry about holster wear anymore (hard chrome can really only be scratched by rubbing another metal object against it or scrapping it across the concrete)

Here are some past threads concerning the trigger choices (I constantly rattle on and on about the P99  ):

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=5019
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=4025
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=4646
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=4250


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

*I'll give it a shot*

My first gun was a PX4 Storm 9mm and I like it very much but like yourself I wanted something different. I went with a P99 because of the way it felt in my hand and I also was wondering between AS or QA version. I have never fired a P99 in the AS style but just recently purchased and fired a QA version. This is my opinion on the QA.

I already own a DA/SA gun in the PX4 and the consistent trigger on the QA was different. Not different in a bad way but different. I shoot the PX4 better but that has a lot to due with lack of shooting time on the P99. I liked the trigger pull on the P99 even though it is not the same as the PX4 in SA or DA mode. I would recommend the P99 after one range trip and it is a quality pistol. If you want another DA/SA go with the AS version. If you want another "DAO" go with the QA. I wanted something different so I went with the QA.

If the gun is comfortable in the hand and you respect the manufacturer then it is just a matter of DA/SA or DAO and what caliber.

P.S. Ship.....I really like the P99, you should be paid by Walther.:smt023


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

thanks ship...that was the speediest response..i like it!!

yes..i am leaning towards the p99 QA 9mm...with the QA it appears to be similar to the glock trigger sa per the posts i've read..i do like the glock trigger action...

regarding the sa/da trigger action on the p99....it probably resembles both my beretta 92fs/ px4 storm...hmmmmmmm....now what do i pick>?????

btw......what type of tactical light/ laser would fit on the p99???
also...is there a way to install trijicons or meps on the pistol>????
finally...can't seem to find a good online gun store that carries a walther p99 QA.......

sorry for so many q's.......thanks in advance.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

silly wrote..

If you want another DA/SA go with the AS version. If you want another "DAO" go with the QA. I wanted something different so I went with the QA.


ok..i'm confused now..

i understand DA/SA mode (ie beretta px4) ..but what does "AS VERSION" mean??

also what is "DA0" and how does it relate to the QA trigger type..

i thought QA as in quick action = similar to SA trigger of glock...
that i understand..just not sure what u meant by your statement above regarding the DA0..

please clarify..thank you


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jason0007 said:


> silly wrote..
> 
> If you want another DA/SA go with the AS version. If you want another "DAO" go with the QA. I wanted something different so I went with the QA.
> 
> ...


A/S stands for "anti stress" - It is the DA/SA. The DA pull is lighter than most traditional DA/SA pistols. And, the SA is the sweet spot. It is a very accurate pistol with the SA pull. U will be amazed.

Technically, I guess the QA could be considered DAO - It has the same pull everytime, but has a VERY short trigger pull. But, it is somewhat heavy.

There is actually a DAO version as well - but they are hard to find in the USA because they are not popular. It is a traditional DAO trigger - long and heavy on every pull.

So, there is really 3 different triggers


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

*My Mistake*

The QA is like the Glock that the firing pin is in the firing position. Pull the trigger and it fires. The P99 QA has a decocker which most people only use for breakdown. Keeps you from having to pull the trigger to clean.

I get confused between DA/SA and DAO and "SA" only. Technically I believe that all hammerless pistols are DAO unless otherwise noted. I.E. P99 AS.

Maybe I should just keep my keyboard shut, I keep confusing myself!


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

thanks for all your help......i get it now..


----------



## Stachie (Dec 14, 2006)

*Can't lose with a P99*

I have a QA and would recommend it. However, the trigger pull on the QA is rather heavy, something like 8#. If you are looking for something to shoot only at the range or competitions, I would recommend the A/S trigger. If you want one for carry purposes or home defense then I would point you in the direction of the QA; the QA is like a GLOCK. *Either version is still a badass Walther pistol!*


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

i'm leaning towards the QA..when u say heavy..is that b/c it's that way when new and will eventually break in or it's gonna be like that all the time???

yes..this would be for home defense/ target practice shooting only...

btw..is yours a compact or standard model and how do u like it??

i never held one but the standard model ..the grip hangs down far and low...
i have girly hands so not sure how that will affect my grip. As for the compact model....how is the recoil for the 9mm?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jason0007 said:


> i'm leaning towards the QA..when u say heavy..is that b/c it's that way when new and will eventually break in or it's gonna be like that all the time???
> 
> yes..this would be for home defense/ target practice shooting only...
> 
> ...


No, the QA will have the same pull all the time.

The compact has more recoil than the fullsize. Unless U are planning for concealed carry - buy the fullsize version. U will be happier.

The point of the QA is that it takes a heavier pull to prevent accidental firing. Now, the 1st shot of the A/S is heavier too (the DA pull) for the same reason). But, some people don't like 2 different pulls on a gun (DA and then SA for all other shots). So, that's why they came up with the QA>

The A/S will probably be more fun to shoot at the range because the lighter trigger pull in SA will make the gun easier to shoot more accurately.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

or buy both compact and full size  i hate making these decisions but it's nice to get so much information. Thanks..

i went through the same thing for all 3 guns i bought this past month..

hmmmmmmmm......


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jason0007 said:


> or buy both compact and full size  i hate making these decisions but it's nice to get so much information. Thanks..
> 
> i went through the same thing for all 3 guns i bought this past month..
> 
> hmmmmmmmm......


Well, I got a local guy here hooked on my A/S model, and he went and got one w/i that very week. Now, he is getting rid of his 1911 because he shoots his P99 better as well.

If you can FIND an A/S model in 9mm, buy it. U won't regret it. But, the A/S models can be very hard to fine....


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

*Different then a PX4 SA*

Since I can speak about both the PX4 and the P99 QA because I shot both today. This is my observation: Note: I have not shot a Glock for a long while so I can't remember what the Glock trigger pull is like.

The PX4 has a long pull in DA and a short pull in SA with a lot of slack. The 
P99 QA is a short pull with more tension. It does not have the slack in the pull like the PX4, very crisp and to the point. I liked the trigger but it is definetly different then a PX4 in SA.

The only reason I keep bringing up the PX4 is because that is the only thing I can compare it to and I noticed you own one also. The P99 QA is a fine pistol but I can't compare to a Glock at this point.

I will be firing a Glock 9mm this weekend and will be able to give a better comparison after that.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I had a Glock 34 as my nightstand gun for a long time, as I had a light attached to it. But, I don't shoot it very much because the P99s are my fav to shoot.

Anyway, I shot it for the first time in months in Nov. I am so used to the trigger and breaking point on the A/S, and it took me a while to get used to the Glock trigger again (I find the Glock triggers to be "spongy"). Anyway, I finally decided to swop it out as my night stand gun, since I am so familiar with the A/S triggers.

So, I bought an M5 tac light and mounted it on my SW99. That's my new nightstand gun. I chose the SW99 because I shoot my P99 much more, and I didn't wanna have to take the light on and off all the time


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

silly...i agree with you on the px4..i shot mine yesterday and it felt really nice...i'm a beginner so my take on it may not be relevant but i like the ease on the secondary pull. Similar to my beretta 92fs..when i first shot it (as my first ever gun) i was amazed at the ease of the trigger and the lack of recoil. i thought recoil would be more due to the size of the pistol..all in all i am happy with both berettas...

As for my glock 19.......when i shot it the first time a few weeks back...i kept shooting low and to the left..my aiming and hand coordination were horrible.
but the next time i take the glock out to the range( probably tomorrow...i just put meprolights on them) i will pay attention to the trigger pull...


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

silly...btw..do you have tactical/laser for your px4? i have insight m6 (both light and laser) on my px4 and boy it felt good to hit the bullseye and hit where the laser directs...i'm a believer in laser now..

now if only there is a similar light/laser for the walther 99../


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

*No Tac Light or Laser*

J,
Like you I'm fairly new to handguns and haven't decided if I want a Light or Laser. I think I'll just use the money for another gun.:mrgreen:


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

silly...how do u like your QA walther??????


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

*I like the P99*

I like it but I've only been to the range once so far. I'll be going again tomorrow and maybe Sunday also. The trigger is going to take some time to get used to but so far I like it. It is much different than SA pull. Like I mentioned earlier it is a short crisp pull, no slack. It didn't feel all that heavy to me but I haven't fired any other "QA" style guns lately either. It will take a couple of hundred more rounds down range to get a real feel for the trigger and the gun as a whole. I primarily shoot my PX4 in SA mode with very little practice in DA mode. I can shoot very accurate in DA with a slow controlled trigger pull but not as accurate in a quick shot type situation. It is like anything else practice makes you better and more comfortable. I like the way the P99 feels and looks and the accuracy will come with practice.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

As for the accuracy . . . I have not owned any other pistol that I can group with like my 99's. I bought one about five years ago, took it to the range and put a ten round mag into a 2"x2" square ar fifteen yards and was from then on hooked. First ten rounds I ever shot out of it, with no other experience with the P99. I fell in love . . . and with practice the groups only got better.


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

I had very nice groupings with the P99 but I was shooting a little left. I think once I get used to the trigger pull I'll be very accurate with it. I anticipate the pull and have a tendency to flinch at times. This happens very rarely with the PX4 because I have put 1200 plus rounds thru it and I am very comfortable with the trigger. I am sure the next range session will be much better not that the first was bad.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I had to make a minor adjustment to my compact P99's rear sight and to my SW99 (my fullsize P99 was dead on out of the box). So, it is possible U may need to adjust the rear sight. What is so nice is that the user can adjust the rear sight and change out the front sight w/o having to go to a smith...


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

*SW Thanks*

Thanks for the advice. I think it is me not the gun. When I first shot the PX4 I shot left and a little low. The second range session with the PX4 was much better with very good grouping at where I was aiming. If I conclude it is the sights I'm sure I'll be asking for your assistance because you da man.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

did u install any after market night sights for your px4?
i want to install mep/trijicon sights but i think most places said i have to send the slide back to beretta for them to do it..

jason

-------

beretta 92fs 9mm
beretta px4 9mm
glock 19 9mm


----------



## LegionnaireZ (Oct 22, 2006)

In terms of the AS vs QA... JMO but if you prefer to have a QA for tourney, range/practice and or home defense... i don't see how having an AS would be any different... after you rack the slide about 3/8" you have already cocked the striker and placed the AS trigger in SA... which to my understanding... is the very same as a quick action pistol...

however for added saftey around "prying" hands or holstering... you have the decocker button to place in a heavy DA trigger pull... so that any shot is therefore "intentional" (hopefully)

but if you need it back to QA just pull the slide again...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

LegionnaireZ said:


> In terms of the AS vs QA... JMO but if you prefer to have a QA for tourney, range/practice and or home defense... i don't see how having an AS would be any different... after you rack the slide about 3/8" you have already cocked the striker and placed the AS trigger in SA... which to my understanding... is the very same as a quick action pistol...
> 
> however for added saftey around "prying" hands or holstering... you have the decocker button to place in a heavy DA trigger pull... so that any shot is therefore "intentional" (hopefully)
> 
> but if you need it back to QA just pull the slide again...


I agree w/ ya... :smt023


----------

